# Top Line?



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Okay, i hear top line referred to in this section and i am not 100% what a top line is. Can someone explain and maybe show a horse with good top line and a bad top line ? thank you all


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

It's when a horse carries his neck and head level with his withers.


Read this, it's a great article. Horse Topline Talk with Bob Avila


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

As far as I'm aware, top-line refers to the muscles running along the horse's neck and back, and "good" topline is a mix of conformation and how well the horse is muscled, yes? If I'm wrong feel free to correct me!

I think pics to show good vs. bad topline would be great! I'm not real good at picking what's good and bad when it comes to topline yet.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

thats a great article thanks so much for sharing


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Building the Topline


----------

